# Index Model 40H Vertical Mill mfg 1942



## Dutch (May 27, 2011)

Index Model 40H manufactured in 1942. Originally sold to Douglas Aircraft in Long Beach, California for U.S. Navy aviation. I have a copy of the original invoice from Wells-Index in Michigan.

I bought this mill in Van Nuys, Calif in about 1981. I still have it.

Spindle: No.9 Brown & Sharp
Working table space about 8x22"
Speeds: 6, low is about 100 rpm. Fast is smokin'.
Weight: 1,200 lbs
The knee leadscrew on this old boy is still accurate to .001". There's certainly slack in the table and saddle leadscrews but you just learn to work around little things like that .



Blank & Buxton (Wells Index) 40-H Miller (this is actually long before "Wells" became Wells-Index).
My mill is living in infamy on Tony's world famous website. (scroll down)
http://www.lathes.co.uk/blankbuxton/

There are several variations of the Index Model 40. Mine is the earliest being a genuine Blank & Buxton. The most obvious visual difference is the enclosed knee casting of the later Model 40. Mine is of the open knee. There are also 2 bolt and 3 bolt attachment of the head to the column. Mine is a 2 bolt attachment.




I've never heard a bad word about the Index Model 40. They make a great home shop vertical mill.

Dutch


----------



## Dutch (Jul 21, 2012)

The 40 is the model number. So your machine was mfg before mine.


----------



## Cyclebuster (Nov 7, 2020)

my 40h was sold to AC spark plug, flint mich, april 1943


----------



## kyjim1960 (Oct 24, 2022)

I have a 40H #1897, 1942 model and am just giddy about the long past craftsman that have graced the hand wheels of this machine. I love it. It is a perfect size for my small home shop and what I do with it, which is mostly fab. Getting ready to add an RPM meter since it was outfitted with a varible speed DC motor when I purchased it. Also considering asking Santa to get me a 2 axis DRO for Christmas. Machine is tight and amazingly accurite for its age.


----------



## Cyclebuster (Oct 24, 2022)

you can get most parts but be careful with the power feeds, they are not available


----------



## kyjim1960 (Oct 24, 2022)

Amazingly, this machine came with a Chineseium power feed that works great, but if you're not careful, it could pinch, (or worse) your finger or hand. The building where our mills were built was leveled a few years ago in the name of progress.


----------



## pontiac428 (Oct 24, 2022)

Looks like a L-W Chuck Co. vise.  I'm noticing them around now that I can recognize them.  Good stuff. 

At risk of sounding like a swinger, that's a good looking machine you've got there.  I like how tight you can get it against the wall, which has got to be great for the floor space.


----------



## kyjim1960 (Oct 24, 2022)

pontiac428 said:


> Looks like a L-W Chuck Co. vise.  I'm noticing them around now that I can recognize them.  Good stuff.
> 
> At risk of sounding like a swinger, that's a good looking machine you've got there.  I like how tight you can get it against the wall, which has got to be great for the floor space.


Thank you for the compliment...she's a real beauty in my eyes. Not to sound  pretentious, but it is the new Brown & Sharpe ER 32 collet holder you should be noticing. I picked-up an ER40 B&S collet holder, (sitting on the shelf in the second pic) for it as well. Since I purchased these, my limited tooling woes have vanished and the poor ol' beat-up original B&S end mill holders are stowed away only to be brought out again some day when I'm long gone and my wife sells the machine. The varible speed ended the pinched finger belt changes which I like the most about it. The vice is original, (so I was told) to the machine. I can't believe how good of condition it is in but you can tell some apprentice got to it for a short period time.


----------



## Cyclebuster (Oct 24, 2022)

mine is in good shape as well, OEM scraping visible and in good shape on every plane, the nut is a bit worn, and it has some x-axis shake but it leaves no finish issues. i still run BS#9 tool holders, i have a wide selection, and a have a 1 in straight shank collet set, so i can do any size i have ran into. My reverse does not work, but i have never needed it, i am sure its just wired wrong


----------



## kyjim1960 (Oct 24, 2022)

Cyclebuster said:


> mine is in good shape as well, OEM scraping visible and in good shape on every plane, the nut is a bit worn, and it has some x-axis shake but it leaves no finish issues. i still run BS#9 tool holders, i have a wide selection, and a have a 1 in straight shank collet set, so i can do any size i have ran into. My reverse does not work, but i have never needed it, i am sure its just wired wrong


I noticed the scrapings on your mill and was a little envious of them. My original tool holders needed to be reground and since I currently do not have access to a cylindrical grinder they went in a box. That reverse would sure be handy for tapping. I think mine might be able to if I knew a little more about my DC controller. Do you have a boring head? I'm thinking of buying one but not sure if I'd ever have a need for it. I did a lot of jig boring back in the day.


----------



## Cyclebuster (Oct 24, 2022)

kyjim1960 said:


> I noticed the scrapings on your mill and was a little envious of them. My original tool holders needed to be reground and since I currently do not have access to a cylindrical grinder they went in a box. That reverse would sure be handy for tapping. I think mine might be able to if I knew a little more about my DC controller. Do you have a boring head? I'm thinking of buying one but not sure if I'd ever have a need for it. I did a lot of jig boring back in the day.


I bought a BS9 1 1/8 x 18 threaded shank, and then bought a chinese boring head, which i have yet to use. And then i went to an auction and bought the most awesome precision head in BS9 i have ever seen, like new in a wood case german made, i will try to find a pic


----------



## kyjim1960 (Oct 24, 2022)

Cyclebuster said:


> I bought a BS9 1 1/8 x 18 threaded shank, and then bought a chinese boring head, which i have yet to use. And then i went to an auction and bought the most awesome precision head in BS9 i have ever seen, like new in a wood case german made, i will try to find a pic


I'd like to see it. I used many Swiss and German boring heads back in the day. I think the reason they were in such good shape back then is that no one knew how to use them, or was intimidated by their looks. They didn't let just anyone into the jig bore room.


----------



## Cyclebuster (Oct 25, 2022)

found a pic of it, Chandler-Duplex this thing is a for real work of art/ also found this tiny boring head, not sure what i would use it for. I think the chandler is a combo boring and face head, its basically a precision fly cutter i suppose


----------



## kyjim1960 (Oct 25, 2022)

Cyclebuster said:


> found a pic of it, Chandler-Duplex this thing is a for real work of art/ also found this tiny boring head, not sure what i would use it for. I think the chandler is a combo boring and face head, its basically a precision fly cutter i suppose


Wow!! What a jewel!! Very versatile with those extensions for large diameter boring jobs. You wouldn't want to ever use it as a fly cutter though...you'd wreck it's precision. You can face with a boring head, but they don't like it. The German made Komhoppers work nicely facing. The little one is for common plate work for boring holes, (dowels) prior to reaming. Great stuff!! If you'd ever have a desire to part with the Chandler I might be interested. Not many people out there still have our B&S tapers. Definately a keeper!! Thanks for sharing.


----------

